# كيف يتمكن المرء من مواكبة التطور التقني المهني



## مساعد مهندس مساح (16 يناير 2008)

:1: اخواني اخواتي الأعزاء
الكل منا يعرف بأن العلم يتطور وبسرعة كبيرة وأن مناهجنا التعليمية في الوطن العربي قد عافها الزمن
فكيف نتمكن من مواكبة هذا التطور.
ارجو منكم الأدلى بمقترحاتكم وأرائكم.



وتقبلو فائق التحية والتقدير

اخوكم/ مساعد مهندس مساح


----------



## HMS (16 يناير 2008)

بمتابعة المجلات الهندسية الإنجليزية وشرائها عن طريق النت


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (3 مايو 2008)

أخي الكريم السلام عليكم 
يمكنكم التواصل مع التطورات العلمية و التقنية بواسطة:
1. الأنتماء الى النقابات و المؤسساست المهنية العائدة الى أختصاصك
2.متايعة النشرات و الدوريات الفنية و الهندسية
3.اقامة علاقات صداقة مع أناس لهم نفس توجهاتك الكريمة
4.الأنتماء الى نوادي الأنترنيت العلمية
5.تخصيص جزء من ميزانيتك لشراء الكتب و المصادر المطلوبة
6.عليك بالبحث الدؤوب و المطاولة في حل المعظلات الفنية 
7.أطلب المساعدة دوما و ستجد أنشاء الله من يقدمها 
8.أسئل( كيف) دوما و ستصل انشاء الله
وفقك الله ووفق الجميع اللهم امين


----------



## مراد005 (4 مايو 2008)

*مواكبة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
طبعا لكي تطور معارفك العلمية و التقنية في الأختصاص الذي تشتغل فيه لابد من ما يلي :
-إن كان بالاستطاعة الانخراط في المؤسسات التي لها نفس الاختصاصات : جمعيات ، نقابات ، مؤسسات غير حكومية تقوم بإنجاز أبحاث في نفس التخصص و ذلك حسب المستوى الذي وصل إليه المعني
-شراء كتب و مجلات مهتمة بميدان التخصص و الشتراك فيها سنويا أو شهريا و ذلك بالاستشارة مع الذين سبقوك حتى تختار المجلات و الكتب المتميزة و التي تأتي دائما بالجديد
-الاطلاع على المكتبات و الخزانات التي تبيع الأقراص المدمجة و الكتب و ............ لكي تكون مواكبا لآخر الإصدارات
-التعرف إلى الأخصائيين في الميدان و الاطلاع على كل ما جد من مؤلفاتهم
-المشاركة الدائمة في المنتديات و التواصل مع الأقران
-احترام من هو أقدم منك و الاستفادة من تجربته و خبرته
-إن كانت غمكانياتك المادية تسمح المشاركة في المؤتمرات و الأيام الدراسية و المعارض التي تصب في نفس الموضوع
-و لكن كل هذا و ذاك لابد من الجدية و الصبر و إعداد برنامج مستطاع لإكتساب المعارف في التخصص
و الله ولي التوفيق


----------

